# Qucik Detailer Spray



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Any recommendations ?

I've only used Red Mist Tropical previoulsy, happy with it but just wonder what others would recommend ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer......very good, used it at the weekend 

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer......very good, used it at the weekend
> 
> J
> xx


+1


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... _1066.html

8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer......very good, used it at the weekend
> 
> J
> xx


yup tis good stuff 

8)


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

i use this AWESOME stuff!!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing ... _1178.html

nick.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

nicksttv6 said:


> i use this AWESOME stuff!!
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing ... _1178.html
> 
> nick.


This stuff is mega!!!!


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

+1 for the Sonax. In fact all their stuff is great


----------



## stepomfret (Mar 28, 2013)

It depends on whether you have a wax on the car or a synthetic sealant such as Werkstat Acrylic.

I have Swissvax BOS on the TT, therefore something such as serious performance ultra gloss show detailer is fine to apply. 
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... _1066.html

Applying the likes of Sonax Xtreme BSD directly on top of a true wax would cause the wax to breakdown. However, applying it onto paint treated with an acrylic is fine. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing ... _1178.html

It's not as straight forward as you would expect 

The two products stated above are pretty much the best on the market at this point in time, however, if you want more info nip over to detailing world, pour yourself a Coffee and start reading 

Cheers


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Poorboys quick detailer brilliant


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaino Z8 - nothing touches that.


----------

